# Phar Lap portrait



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

wow pintotess that is amazing!!! it looks identicle to the photo and you drew the jockey so well!! i suck at drawing people!! well done ........keep posting pics!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Good proportion!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Haha thanks  I may change the hind leg later on. It looks better in real life. I will finish it tonight. I have to go and see my Grandma at te\he hospital but I can't wait to finish it!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

OMG it looks awesome!  I knew it would!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

You have inspired me hehe i think i will draw a picture of him to!!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I would love to see how it turns out!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

I will show it to you once it is done!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok Cool 
I have finished the drawing guys!! It looks pretty good not to toot my own horn but I really like it! Now to get my iPod yo cooperate and let me put photos from it onto my laptop....stay tuned!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Alright, here we go.....
WIPS, then close up on details, then the finished prouduct.
Enjoy!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

that is amazing Pintotess it looks so good!!!!The detail looks great!!! ..................also love your avatar!!!! hehe


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahah thanks  I want to start selling my artwork, I just made a new thread about it


----------



## HairyCob (Jan 7, 2011)

You have quite a talent there, keep at it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank you  I am starting commissions guys, if you ever want a horse drawing done, please keep me in mind. PM me if you are interested....


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

I love the finish result!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow PintoTess!! I knew it would be good but, wow! Thats fantastic!!! Why don't you try the beautiful and amazing Ruffian next?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmmmmm well I might just do that 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Your always so talented Ellen!! Love it. Love ya xoxo


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Haha thanks chels  luv ya 2 Xoxo lol 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

omg i love it!


----------

